# Wilson Combat



## Manolito (Jan 19, 2011)

I need a little help. I own a lot of pistols but not a single 1911 series pistol. I am looking for a custom made pistol that I can get engraved with my Grandsons name and pass it on to him hopefully not to soon though.
I have been looking at theWilson Combat compact or the Bill Wilson carry. I don't know if this is even the right company to go with. I own Glocks, Smith revolvers and autos, and one Sig. If any of you have any ideas I would appreciate it.
Bill


----------



## policemedic (Jan 19, 2011)

I will post a pic of my CQB later tonight.  Without waxing either episodic or philosophic, I'll say this- a Wilson Combat 1911 is worth every penny.


----------



## KBar666 (Jan 19, 2011)

Funny thing you should read an article I just posted here.

Pistolcraft


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 19, 2011)

There is a few on here that may disagree with me, however I have yet to shoot next to them so the information is like anything else on the internet.

I have a Kimber Custom 2 that is by far the best practical/tactical 1911 I have ever own, and I have owned a lot. Wilson Combat’s are nice, but the accuracy they perform at can be found in a Kimber and normally at half of what the Wilson will run you. In “my” hand my Kimber and I have outperformed Wilson Combats, Night Hawks and one severally badass customized Colt. I recently put my wore out Kimber up against a NIB Night Hawk (Talon), I was shooting both, same ammo and same rest. My $800 Kimber grouped tighter than that $2000+ Night Hawk by an inch. My Kimber was POA/POI that Night Hawk was a hard 6 ‘O’ Clock hold. And all of that after so many people were claiming Night Hawk was the cats ass, yeah well I will stick to KIMBER…

Now if you want something that will punch x’s all day at 50 yards but needs a strip clean every 100 rounds, I would say get a Les Bear.


----------



## policemedic (Jan 20, 2011)

There is one thing I like about Kimber.  They are supportive of law enforcement, as shown by things like their cooperation with LAPD SIS to develop 3 different models of 1911s with the features spec'd out by the unit.  They're neat looking guns with SIS on the slide instead of traditional serrations.


----------



## Manolito (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for the input. JAB I hear you loud and clear. This is more of a present than a shooter. Like you have pointed out it is the person using the gun that controls where it hits. I was in a group one time when Willlie Nelson came in and started to jam using a cheap guitar with nylon strings and he made that guitar sound like a 1930 Martin. No equipment will take the place of the hands of an expert.
I am off to look at a few guns today. God I love spoling Grandkids. Next is a drum set to get even with that son I raised. Last year was a police car with three sirens and a cse of costco batteries.


----------



## policemedic (Jan 20, 2011)

It's a crappy iPhone pic, but it'll have to do.  There is approximately 8 years of holster wear near the muzzle, and I've replaced the recoil spring and shok-bufs on a regular basis.  It's got something close to 50K through it, and it remains a tack-driver.  I'll likely replace the sights in the near future with a set more easily used for unfucking the gun one-handed.  It's always been fed with Wilson 47Ds, and Black Hills JHPs for street use.  Nary a problem with this gun.


----------



## Manolito (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks Brother for the picture I went and looked today and I am thinking hard about the Bill Wilson carry model but a little more looking will follow. My son just made Detective he is still walking on air.
Bill


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 20, 2011)

http://www.kimberamerica.com/1911/super-carry/super-carry-pro

This will be my next 1911, if I can find one in all SS.

here is a pic of my custom II


----------



## policemedic (Jan 21, 2011)

Manolito said:


> Thanks Brother for the picture I went and looked today and I am thinking hard about the Bill Wilson carry model but a little more looking will follow. My son just made Detective he is still walking on air.
> Bill



Congratulations to him!


----------



## Manolito (Jan 21, 2011)

Jab what model is that?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 21, 2011)

The link is the Kimber (Super Carry Pro) The picture is a Kimber (Custom II) with G10 Grips and mag-well ext.

MSRP on the Super Carry is $1500, but you can find them online for $1100-$1200.

MSRP on the Custom II is $800, but I have seen them as low as $650.


----------



## lockNload (Mar 6, 2011)

Funny that you said you are looking for a gun to pass on as my dad and I were talking about doing this very thing with a Wilson. He and I are both Glock guys and while I always see that as my go to gun for just about everything, I love the looks of a nice 1911 and have always thought of it as an American icon. I've shot a few Kimbers and think they are nice. It's weird as the first few times I shot it I shot well and really liked it but the past few times not so much. Anyways, my dad and I were thinking of buying a Wilson to pass down as a family heirloom. I like either the Wilson Classic or Protector with a stainless frame and blued barrel. Sexy looking gun. I also like the CQB in OD Green.


----------



## lockNload (Mar 6, 2011)

Nice gun policemedic. Your agency authorizes you to carry a 1911 of your choice? That sure is nice


----------



## 8'Duece (Mar 6, 2011)

You'll never go wrong with anything Wilson Combat.  I think I posted the pics from the Gunbroker page of the Wilson CQB Elite that I recently purchased.  I sold an older Wilson Combat 1911 and a couple of my other lesser handguns to purchase the damn thing, with some help from Uncle Sam, but I'm not unhappy with unloading some shitty stuff for a 1911 that I can hand down to my children.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Mar 7, 2011)

8'Duece said:


> You'll never go wrong with anything Wilson Combat. I think I posted the pics from the Gunbroker page of the Wilson CQB Elite that I recently purchased. I sold an older Wilson Combat 1911 and a couple of my other lesser handguns to purchase the damn thing, with some help from Uncle Sam, *but I'm not unhappy with unloading some shitty stuff for a 1911 that I can hand down to my children*.



You looking to adopt, 82?


----------



## 8'Duece (Mar 7, 2011)

SkrewzLoose said:


> You looking to adopt, 82?



That depends.  Are you an 18 year old female with a solid 36C cup ??


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Mar 7, 2011)

8'Duece said:


> That depends. Are you an 18 year old female with a solid 36C cup ??



Is there a Wilson Combat 1911 (in an attempt to stay on topic) in it for me if I am??


----------



## 8'Duece (Mar 7, 2011)

SkrewzLoose said:


> Is there a Wilson Combat 1911 (in an attempt to stay on topic) in it for me if I am??



*Why of course !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------

